# Name themes!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been trying to find a theme for us to name our goats.

FINALLY came up with one for the boys!

Old tv shows/characters.

We named our fullblooded boer buckling Spencer, we'll name him before we sell him: Spencer For Hire

My kids will have fun naming boys in the future...A-Team = Hannibal Smith, BA, Face, and Murdock!

Macguyver
Hardcastle and McCormick
Smokey and the Bandit
Dukes of Hazard
CHiPs
+ more!

Yep we got a theme!

Now we just have to get a theme for the does. I think my girls want to go with princess names, but I just don't know....we'll see about that 

What are your theme's?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Mine are with the alphabet by generation. I sorta skipped A because my first goats names were Betty and Beep. Now I have Beep and Bell three years old and Candice and Cat four months old though they aren't related so all of their kids names will start with a D.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have two girls that are in the chocolate theme: Hershey and Truffle which we call Tru for short

My doe that recently kidded name is Cleo and her bucklings are all in the Cleopatra theme: Ramseys, Roman and Tiy


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

We have a different theme for each of our does. Since we have a family of 6 this is a way we can get everyone involved. 
One doe's name is Carrie. So we decided she should be named after Carrie (Underwood). We chose a Country Music theme. We had a long list of names picked out, and my husband and I are looking forward to using some of the old names...Pattsie, Dolly, Loretta, June...But having only one doeling this time the name had to be agreeable for the whole family. We could all agree on Faith (Hill)! 
With another doe we have car theme. For now we have Cooper and Malibu "Mali". 
Our third doe had triplets on my 8 year old's birthday. He is my little cowboy so he decided on a western theme, and our triplets were named Nevada, Ryder and Durango. 
I have the best time researching online and putting together a list of names, and my boys have for the most part picked the names...it's a lot of fun!!

I know you have a doe named Snow White...maybe you continue the princess theme with her and have different themes for your other does!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

No real theme here. 
Does: Sasha and Isabella
Kids: Eragon and Saphira...yeah I watched the movie just before they were born!

I don't plan on retaining any more kids (yeah right  ) but IF I do retain some does I think I will continue with the fantasy theme.


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

What a great theme for your boys! I love exploring name themes. I don't plan to use themes for my boys, but I'd like my doelings to follow themes that tie in with their mothers' names. When I bought my first doe, Margo, I immediately thought of the main character of John Green's "Paper Towns," one of my favorite young adult novels. In the book, Margo "disappears," so I chosen names of things that have been lost/found or looked for for her kids. Her daughter is named Emmeline, from the A. A. Milne poem when a little girl named Emmeline disappears to have tea with the queen. Emmeline is also the name of a famous suffragist, so I plan to name Emmy's girls after other suffragists as well.

I'd like to name all of Peanut's doelings after other legumes, which sounds strange, but luckily there are some really beautifully named heirloom beans (Nora Day, Annabel, Lizzie Miller, Magpie, Birdie, Elsie Church, Stella Winchester, etc.). My new doe is named Alice Springs, so I'll try to name her girls after other Australian cities (Adelaide is a top contender right now). And my little Nigerian Dwarf doe is named Persephone, so her girls will probably follow a Greek theme.

When I bought my buckling in May, his breeder allowed me to name him. His dam's name was Kricket, so I named him Chester from the book "A Cricket in Times Square."

Of course, if I have a kid born and none of the names on my list seem right for them, I'm not going to just assign one so that they stay on theme. Above all, the name needs to fit. But I am trying to help my chances by brainstorming lists early. 

So yup, I'm a huge name geek.  It's so much fun though, isn't it?


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Next year, I plan on sticking with a music theme, since my herd name is goat _song_. This year, I named the kids in theme with their dams; so Ivy's kids were Chamomile and Melilot. Penny's kids were Shilling and Nickel. I let one of my sisters name Capri's kids, so they don't really stick with the theme, but they are Frodo, Samwise, and Aylah. Oh yeah, and Heidi's kids stuck with the Classic names of Beatrix and Bertram (the Famous Potter children).

So next year, I will be looking at names such as:

Melody
Harmony
Orchestra
Soprano
Vibrato
Etc....

I might also try mixing themes, such as matching a song to the dam's name. My ND's name is 'Poppet', which makes me think of 'Pirates of the Carribean', so I think I may choose some soundtrack names for the kids. For example: 'Moonlight Serenade', 'Fog Bound', 'Black Pearl', or 'He's A Pirate'. :greengrin: I love themes!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I usually name my does after certain types of diamonds/stones, and sometimes jewelry. I name the boys with knightly themes like Sir Jake and Sir Lancelot.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

This year, each of the kids had a name that started with the first letter of their mom's name. Here is a list to show you:

Oreo had Orion
Pye had Piper and Preston
Charlotte had Charmer
Rosalie had Rumor Has It, Razzle Dazzle, and Rainy Day
Danni had Demi and Dizzy
Jane had Joker's Wild and Jitter Bug
Wonder had Wild Thang and Wink
Bella had Boomerang and Bow Tie
Alice had Aimme and Aliza

I don't plan to follow a theme next year because I have a bunch of great names picked out that don't follow a theme.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Goat song, that would be really cool to do a musical theme


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Both my nubians came from music themes. I named Bella "Arabella Song" in repect to that theme, I had already chosen the name Arabella for her before I new the music theme. 

At first I had no idea how my Bucklings name "Sargeant Pepper" fit the theme (I didn't name him), but my sister (11 years older than me) said it seemed familiar and we found out its a Beatles song or something like that lol! `I was wondering how his name fit as every other buck I new out of that buck (Music Man is his name) was named for music or singers. Like Tambourine and Elvis are a couple examples. 

I have no plans to retain anything this next year (we'll see how it goes lol) but if I get to name anything I just might stick with the music theme. I also like fire themes.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I love naming. Its my favorite part. I have three does and each of them have a different naming theme.

My Alpine is named Lissa, and her kids have been Nicodemus, Demetrius, Maximus, and Kirby (he was all black, so he got the odd name out haha)
My ND Doeling is named Rosie (after the elephant in Water for Elephants) and we decided all her kids will have plant names; the girls flowers, the boys trees
My Yearling ND is named Pheobe, and we name her babies after tv and movie characters (hense Rosie, and Thor, because those were the movies we were watching when they were being born)


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I have naming themes for horses and goats. female horses get names from songs (I've had Foxy Lady, Mary, and Penny), male horses get names from entertainment (books, movies, celebrities, I've had Jamie from the Outlander books, Sparrow after jack Sparrow, and my horse now is named Brego, after a horse in the Lord of the Rings movies). My goats are all named after herbs, weeds, medicinal plants, etc. My first four goats fit both the female horse theme and the goat theme as I named them Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme. My wether I am keeping is named Chickory (that is the spelling used in an old "wise woman's" book i saw long ago, and I liked it better than the proper spelling, lol). My little buckling is Nightshade. If I ever get doelings out of Sage I will probably name them Thistle and Meadowsweet.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm doing a name theme for each year. This year was snow names since all the kids were born just before and after the biggest snowfall in years. Their names are Snowstorm, Blizzard, and Treasure-of-the-Snow (A.K.A. Snowbell).
I have two 4-column pages full of names arranged by theme. I'm set up for years to come!


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

I started out with, Lucy, Fred and Ethel (I Love Lucy). They begat Hope,Blessing,and Precious. After that I just began taking in rescues and other little misfits. I love them all and they serve an amazing and very important purpose on my little place. They all have homes for their lives.  

I really like everyones theme ideas. :thumb:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, because our farm name is Dodge 'Em Farm, the kids that are bred by me are named after Dodge products....this year I had Dodge 'Ems Plum Crazy, Panther Pink, Catch Me Copper (paint colors in the 60's), Custom Royal (old car), Trailduster (a Ramcharger), Jeepster, Journey, Jack Ratchett (concept vehicle), and Neon. 
If I buy a goat and its not named, it really just depends. I just bought 2 doelings from a preacher that is a compulsive liar, you cant believe anything he says, but he has some nice goats. So the 2 does I bought I named Dodge 'Ems Pretty Little Liar, and Lies & Illusions. LOL 
I had one goat whose name was Butter, her kids were named Parkay & Butter Buds.
We had one goat named Black Betty....she had Bam Ba Lam. Bam Ba Lam had Dodge 'Ems Damn Thang Went Wild and Alabama (Black Betty was from AL).
I had a Buck named Crown Royal.....his kids were named after drinks with Crown in them.
My husband says I have way too much time on my hands. LOL


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Dodge 'Em said:


> My husband says I have way too much time on my hands. LOL


 :laugh: :ROFL:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

My kids named 'the' kids this year...and I think they were obsessed with food. We have Snickerdoodle, Butterscotch, Marshmallow, Pop Tart, Nutter Butter, and Ginger Snap. Pop Tart is the only boy we are keeping...they said he was chocolate colored with frosting, so what would be more appropriate??!!


----------

